# Pronunciations of some names



## Le Pamplemousse

Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out how to pronounce some names of Japanese wrestlers.  If you could help me out, that would be fantastic.  I'll put what I think in English "pronunciation-speak", but if you know the IPA, that would be the most helpful.  Thanks in advance.

Naruki Doi
nah-ROO-kee DOEE

Ryo Saito
REE-oh SAI-toh

Shingo Takagi
SHING-goh tah-KAH-gee
(tah-KAH-jee?)

Ryu
REE-ooh

Morishima Takeshi
mo-REE-shee-mah tah-KAY-shee
(mo-ree-SHEE-mah?)

Marufuji Naomichi
ma-roo-FU-jee nahw-MEE-chee
(nigh-oh-MEE-chee?)


----------



## uchi.m

Le Pamplemousse said:


> Naruki Doi
> nah-ROO-kee DOEE
> 
> Ryo Saito
> REE-ohree-OH SAI-toh
> 
> Shingo Takagi
> SHING-goh tah-KAH-geeghee
> (tah-KAH-jee?)
> 
> Ryu
> REE-oohree-OOH
> 
> Morishima Takeshi
> mo-REE-shee-mah tah-KAY-shee
> (mo-ree-SHEE-mah?)
> 
> Marufuji Naomichi
> ma-roo-FU-jee nahwnahwe-MEE-chee
> (nigh-oh-MEE-chee?)


----------



## Flaminius

Naruki Doi /nɑɺɯki doi/
Ryo Saito /ɺʲoo saitoo/
Shingo Takagi /ɕiŋɡo takaɣi/
Ryu /ɺʲɯɯ/
Morishima Takeshi /moɺʲiɕimɑ takeɕi/
Marufuji Naomichi /maɺɯɸɯʑi nɑomitɕi/


----------



## SpiceMan

Completely offtopic, but I'm learning some IPA. How do you type them, Flam?


----------



## Flaminius

It is basically copy-paste.   You need to have a very large keyboard to type IPA.  There are loads of Web pages from which copy-paste is possible.  *Timpeac* has compiled a list for English Only forum.  I have linked to the collection from JP resources post.

You can use a Unicode editor too.  I typed the above with SC UniPad (free version).


----------



## octoberthehottie

I can't see the symbols that you typed, I use a Mac that does Unicode editing, for anyone who wants to copy/paste this, here it is....

なるきどい

りょさいと

しんごたかぎ

りゅ

もりしまたけし

まるふじゅなおみち


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Flaminius said:


> Naruki Doi /nɑɺɯki doi/
> Ryo Saito /ɺʲoo saitoo/
> Shingo Takagi /ɕiŋɡo takaɣi/
> Ryu /ɺʲɯɯ/
> Morishima Takeshi /moɺʲiɕimɑ takeɕi/
> Marufuji Naomichi /maɺɯɸɯʑi nɑomitɕi/



Thank you very much, Flaminius.  I have several followups, if you can answer them.
From what part of Japan is this variant spoken?
Is the ɺ a postalveolar tap?  
Is the ɕ palatal?  How does it relate to the English "sh"?
Is there a voiceless labiodental fricative?  If so, how does it interact with ɸ?

Thanks again.


----------



## Flaminius

Le Pamplemousse said:


> Thank you very much, Flaminius.  I have several followups, if you can answer them.
> From what part of Japan is this variant spoken? This is Standard Japanese.  Based on Tokyo dialect but nowadays spoken elsewhere due to media influence.  Call it NHK Japanese.
> Is the ɺ a postalveolar tap?  Yes.
> Is the ɕ palatal?  How does it relate to the English "sh"? /ɕ/ is alveolo-palatal fricative.  Compared to /ʃ/, /ɕ/ is more unrounded and the point of articulation is located considerably more backwards.
> Is there a voiceless labiodental fricative?  If so, how does it interact with ɸ?
> The /f/ is not part of the indigenous Japanese phonology.  Foreign words containing [f] are typically naturalised as /ɸ/ or /ɸɯ/, and sometimes by the younger generation as /f/.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

One more little thing.  In [nɑomitɕi], is the [nɑo] part one syllable or two?  Is it a diphthong similar to English [aw]?

Thanks again again.


----------



## uchi.m

Le Pamplemousse said:


> One more little thing.  In [nɑomitɕi], is the [nɑo] part one syllable or two?  Is it a diphthong similar to English [aw]?



Two separate syllables.


----------

